#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  Communicatie tussen lichttafel en scanners.

## ivankennis

Hallo,

Ik beheer bij een jeugdsocieteit het licht en geluid en nou doet het volgende probleem zich voor;

Onze scanners (VRX scanners) raken steeds van kleur en/of gobo af nadat er regelmatig met de hand (buiten de standaard programma's om) wordt gewisseld van kleur en/of gobo. Zodra we de lichten resetten, blijven de scanners die van kleur en/of gobo af zijn problemen geven. 
Het zijn niet steeds dezelfde scanners die problemen hebben en het zijn ook nooit alle scanners tegelijkertijd. Ook maakt het niet uit als we de scanners van locatie wisselen. Zodra een scanner dus van kleur en/of gobo af is blijft deze scanner vaak deze problemen hebben.

Naar de scanners toe liggen microfoonkabels (ligt ook een beetje 220 naast) en er zit inmiddels ook een dmx splitter van showtec tussen en toch houden wij deze problemen.

De lichttafel die wij hebben is een SGM studio 12 Scan Control.

Is er iemand die hier iets vanaf weet en mij misschien een handige tip kan geven? Alvast bedankt!

Met vriendelijke groet,

Ivan Kennis
ivankennis@gmail.com

----------


## tuurKE

Hey Ivan,

eerst en vooral welkom op het forum!

Je probleem kan te maken hebben met het vastlopen van de stappenmotortjes van je kleur/gobowiel. Ik heb dit probleem ook soms met mijn scans. 
Je moet eens proberen het kleur/gobowiel te draaien met de hand. Wel eerst de spanning afzetten. Dan voel meestal of dit soepel draait of niet. Als je een weerstand voelt bij het draaien zijn je motortjes aan vervanging toe. 

Een tweede oorzaak kan zijn dat de resetpositie niet goed meer werkt. In sommige intelli's werkt dit optisch. Weet niet of dit in jouw toestellen ook zo is. Als dit zo wel is moet je het optische elementje gewoon zuiver maken met een "oorstokske" en een vluchtig poetsprodukt.

Als dit niet helpt hoop ik dat iemand anders nog een suggestie heeft!

greetz Tuur

----------

